# Fishing Moving Water



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

This may sound elementary, but I have to ask...
When you are fishing a river, stream, or creek with quick moving water, what normally is your goal with your presentation? Do you put enough weight on it so you have to pull it down stream, or do you weight it with a little, so it flows with the current? Seems as if I can't get comfortable fishing moving water, as I normally dont do well in rivers unless the current is very very slow.
What set-ups work best?
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Fish the water moving the other direction.  I use allot of weight in heavy current, but theres a medium for heavy snag areas. If you can throw out your lure and have it move downstream at 2mph or less without getting snagged and you can feel the bottom your doing good. In heavy current the snags usually have fish below them. The colder it gets the more you want to anchor your bait to the bottom. This time of year the fish aren't in the current much anyhow. This is my opinion your milage may vary.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

depends what you are fishing for too, for bass, you may want to make a natural presentation, which is to present the bait so that it moves slowly but naturally with the current and doesn't need to be pulled. with other fish that search for food and use scent the bait may need to be staionary. Also, the type of water, such as a run, hole, eddie, ect. also factos in. In each type of water you will want a different presentation due to the nature of the current as to make make the presentation natural.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

For smallies, I try to keep my tubes light enough so that I can thow it upstream and it will be swept past the tree or other cover with the speed of the current. THis presentation seems to work best if the tube is bumping along the bottom, but not completely dragging the bottom. The faster and deeper the water, the more weight is needed to acheive the presentation mentioned above. I'm still new in fishing moving water, but I learn more each time I go out.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Has anyone used Yellowbird planers for river fishing? Seems like it might be a neat thing to try. I've been looking for an excuse to get a couple.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I do real well on smallmouth when the ohio river is up and rolling. The fish are real tight to shore behind current breaks and they are very agressive because in the swift current they have only a few seconds to make a decission of weather or not they are gonna eat it. Tubes, Jig/Pig and a Spinnerbait all work good.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I am with Procraft but I like a crankbaits in moving water


----------

